# Month long Hawaii trip...



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Leaving for a month long bike packing trip on Monday. Maui, the Big Island and Oahu. Many updates to follow! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Fully loaded shake down ride. Gonna be also wearing a back pack with a 100 oz. bladder and a few clothes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome man! What days you plan on being on the Big Island? You're welcome to come and ride with the "natives". Lol. Message me if you're interested.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Heck yeah! I most certainly will! Not sure yet exactly. Gotta be on Oahu on the 23rd of November for my grandma's celebration of life, but other than that, no set plans. Just gonna be biking and chillin brah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Tell me about that bike! It looks self-built.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

It's a 9:ZERO:7 full carbon bike with a Race Face/X9 1X10 setup. Revelate frame and seat bag. Big Agnes 1 person tent. 45NRTH Dillinger tires, 45 NRTH Helva pedals and a whole lotta frickin' heart!!! Ha..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olasher (Apr 30, 2012)

Subbing this thread, looking forward to the updates!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Right on! All boxed up and ready to head to the airport..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice looking set up!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

eugenemtbing said:


> Nice looking set up!


Thanks man. Can't wait to put some miles in. Got dinged on the oversized boxes to the tune of 150 but oh well. Gonna spend today getting acclimated (ie drinking beer and watching football), then it's time to get lost!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Landed on Maui an hour and a half ago. No issues with the bike. Getting some riding in before sunset. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Take lots of pics.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

The bartender was nice enough to let me bring the thing in the bar. A karaoke bar no less









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

6:30 AM surf check in Paia. Rode about 15 miles yesterday to get used to the heat. Slept on the beach and broke camp at 5:30 to ride 10 miles down the road. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Day 2 was a brutal, but gorgeous 50 miles ride from Wailuku to Hana. Brutal climbs and awesome descents, repeat. Made it to Hana 8 hours later, stopping many times along the way to take in the sights and eat eat eat! Finished the day off with fresh ahi a couple local drinks called the paniolo and a salad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Oceanside graveyard outside Paia. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sunrise over Haleakala from Paia. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Rainbow into da sea at Ho'okipa. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

One of the many one lane bridges on the way to Hana.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Empty, rainy beaches are pretty cool. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

The sun finally busts loose. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olasher (Apr 30, 2012)

anortherncrazy said:


> Day 2 was a brutal, but gorgeous 50 miles ride from Wailuku to Hana. Brutal climbs and awesome descents, repeat. Made it to Hana 8 hours later, stopping many times along the way to take in the sights and eat eat eat! Finished the day off with fresh ahi a couple local drinks called the paniolo and a salad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, you aren't messing around. That is a tough stretch to drive in a car let alone ride. Pics are great, following your journey with jealousy from snowy MN.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Had to stop for some Hawaiiian style pig!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Olasher said:


> anortherncrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Day 2 was a brutal, but gorgeous 50 miles ride from Wailuku to Hana. Brutal climbs and awesome descents, repeat. Made it to Hana 8 hours later, stopping many times along the way to take in the sights and eat eat eat! Finished the day off with fresh ahi a couple local drinks called the paniolo and a salad.
> ...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Day 3. This is how it's starting. From Hana Bay. 
Sunrise. Glad I fell asleep before I got into the whisky









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Portuguese sausage dog, the cornerstone of every healthy breakfast..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Post some pics of your camping set UPS.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Skeeno said:


> Post some pics of your camping set UPS.


I most definitely will. The last two days I set up after dark and broke camp before dawn. Gonna try and get set up before dark today depending on how far I get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Skeeno said:


> Post some pics of your camping set UPS.


I always like to set up camp after dark. I'm usually poaching a spot. There aren't very many legit camp spots in Hawaii and the ones they got are few and far between and a little sketch. The Hawaiians don't like you camping just anywhere either. There are no camping signs at just about every beach you go to. I knew this going in as I used to live in Oahu though. Just set up camp at a nice lil spot overlooking Kihei will take pix in the AM and post. Finally getting to sip on some whisky. I break my bike down so it fits in my tent nice and snug. Man what a day. 40 brutal miles of just about all uphill that took just over 10 hours at a nice leisurely pace. 
Made it 4 miles past the Tedeschi Winery. Gonna go back there with some friends in a few days. Will post some pix of today here in a bit. Now for some more whisky









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Koki beach. 








This part of the highway was unpaved for a ways. So fun. 








Had a Cliffbar here..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Serious climbing for how hot it was. Mental mental mental!!








Some kind soul asked if I would like a cold beer. You KNOW my reply..








A cute as hell hawg chillin at a burger stand. I guess he's safe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Waterfalls man..








The island of Kaho'Olawe. Used to be an old bombing range. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Not much sun left, gotta find a camp spot!








My camp spot overlooking Kihei. Not bad. Nice and cool too. 








In closing, saw this pic and dug it. My take on it is "Livw aloha, respect aloha" -grafitti every thing! 2.5 days in 100 miles ridding. Can't wait for day 4..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Really enjoying this, keep it up!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> Really enjoying this, keep it up!


Thanks man. My first bikepacking trip and I go in head first. I guess I never do anything half way. Today is day four and I can't believe what I've already seen. Amazing..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Good morning. 








Not a bad breakfast..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

anortherncrazy said:


> I break my bike down so it fits in my tent nice and snug.


Seriously? You do this every night? What's the reason?

Looks like a fun trip BTW!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

veloborealis said:


> Seriously? You do this every night? What's the reason?


Because 4200 feels better next to me than left outside. If you've spent any time on the islands, you'd understand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

You guessed correctly. I have not been there. So enlighten me. I'm assuming theft is a big issue? Mostly sneak thievery, or is outright robbery also a concern?


----------



## Olasher (Apr 30, 2012)

anortherncrazy said:


> Because 4200 feels better next to me than left outside. If you've spent any time on the islands, you'd understand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta watch out for the Menehune, I hear they like fat bikes mo better.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I think this is amazing. You have a lot of courage to do this, and clearly these memories will last a life time. Keep taking a ****-ton of pix! How do you charge your devices? I have Family on Kauai and have spent a fair amount of time on Maui as well as Kauai. You really should make it over there too. Have a great time, and we will be living this ride with you thanks to your amazing pictures. Thanks again!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

veloborealis said:


> You guessed correctly. I have not been there. So enlighten me. I'm assuming theft is a big issue? Mostly sneak thievery, or is outright robbery also a concern?


Yeah, unfortunately it is. It's a beautiful place with an ugly side to it too. Just like anywhere though. We used to find stolen vehicles on my grandma's farm all the time. Just gotta take no chances and trust no one. Hardly anybody's seen fatbikes over here so I end up talking to at least 20 people a day about it. Even with all the gear on it, it attracts all kinds of attention. Some dude slowed down to how fast I was pedaling to ask me about it. Funny ****.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Olasher said:


> Gotta watch out for the Menehune, I hear they like fat bikes mo better.


Bahahhahaha! Leel buggas!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> I think this is amazing. You have a lot of courage to do this, and clearly these memories will last a life time. Keep taking a ****-ton of pix! How do you charge your devices? I have Family on Kauai and have spent a fair amount of time on Maui as well as Kauai. You really should make it over there too. Have a great time, and we will be living this ride with you thanks to your amazing pictures. Thanks again!


Thank you. I'm only on day 4 and my mind has been effectively blown. Got about a hundred and forty miles in and I'm taking it easy for a couple of days in Kihei. The ride down from 3000 feet was amazing today. Was nice to wake up at that elevation and cool temps. Today is a scorcher and I'm having a margarita and seared ahi tacos dammit! cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, I charge my phone whenever I can..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Not much going on today. Rode about forty miles including the trip from Kula to Kihei and all over Kihei. Gonna rest a day or two, do some paddleboarding then it's off to Lahaina. 








My new accessory..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, and then there's this..








In the back of a truck, in Maui. Like you do..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Sounds like a good time. Weather sucks back in AK, so you're not missing anything on the home front. Be safe down there and enjoy that new 907.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

veloborealis said:


> Sounds like a good time. Weather sucks back in AK, so you're not missing anything on the home front. Be safe down there and enjoy that new 907.


Thanks braddah. Kinda missing the Kincaid and Hillside single track right now coupled with cool weather. The heat is killin' me! Powering thru. Powering thru..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

CheeeeeHuuuuu Braddah! HiLife kine! Big Mahaloz for all your pics and posts!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

cornice6 said:


> CheeeeeHuuuuu Braddah! HiLife kine! Big Mahaloz for all your pics and posts!


Tanks brah! Beeg fahn!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Got to do a lil a this this morning before I head out on the bike..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Day 5. Total miles ridden 161
Today was an off day in Kihei. Still rode 16 miles (round trip) to Big Beach and back. Itching to get back out on the road. Mostly likely tomorrow. I already have over half of Maui under my belt. Been camped out on my friends lawn and had and opportunity to do some laundry. Headed for Lahaina and beyond tomorrow with no set destination. Stoked..
Big Beach








Not a bad spot to camp. Haha..








Enjoying MBC's awesome coconut porter after the ride. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

I have really enjoyed your posts, and admire your "free-spirited" approach. If you do make it to the Big Island, my friends and I can show you around, do some riding, enjoy a beer, etc. Do you have plans for the Big Island?


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

aikane said:


> I have really enjoyed your posts, and admire your "free-spirited" approach. If you do make it to the Big Island, my friends and I can show you around, do some riding, enjoy a beer, etc. Do you have plans for the Big Island?


Thank you! That would be awesome. Just gonna ride, play, repeat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Day 6 miles ridden so far 22 miles from Kihei to Lahaina. Started out the day paddleboarding, eating a great local breakfast and some strong Kona coffee to help shake off the night before. 
Good day so far. Getting an oyster Po'boy here on Front Street and debating to stay or go. Kinda itching to get back out on the road and put some more miles in as it's only 3 pm and plenty of daylight left. My legs are strong even after 180 miles. Definitely watching my hydration and nutrition and listening to my body. Always bring something salty on big rides. I gave this lycra pant type some goldfish the other day because he was cramping up after a burly climb. He was ill equipped for the stretch of desolate road we were on. Anyhow, back to my Po'boy. Today is to be continued

**** eating grin on Front Street








Narrow ass tunnel!








Bike porn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Had lunch in Lahaina and decided to continue on to Honolua bay. Set up camp just before dark and managed to snap some pics along the way. Total milage today was 35. It was a good day. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey Simon (Dec 10, 2012)

Cool photos and a very fun trip. Let me know if you are around the Big Island while I am visiting.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Great pics and story so far! I'm looking forward to watching the whole trip. Safe travels!


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

I hope you're managing to stay out of all this rain. Stay safe.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Davey Simon said:


> Cool photos and a very fun trip. Let me know if you are around the Big Island while I am visiting.


Will do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

JAGI410 said:


> Great pics and story so far! I'm looking forward to watching the whole trip. Safe travels!


Thank you. It's been a kick in the pants for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

aikane said:


> I hope you're managing to stay out of all this rain. Stay safe.


Oh I got all kinds of rained on yesterday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

So yesterday was day 7 and it was a very rainy day seven. Ha. Completed my ride around the island. 235 miles and 6 and a half days. Rode from Honolua Bay to Kahului, Kahului to Kehei for a total of 40 or so miles for the day. Partied down with a close friend to celebrate. 
Now for a few days of lounging then off to the Big Island. 
My camp spot above near Honolua Bay. 








Another amazing beach. 








Just a random pig carcass drying out








Blowhole!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Obligatory selfie. Had to throw on the gortex jacket because of all the rain. 
























Nice lil church
















HAD to stop for homemade banana bread!








Rainy but gorgeous. 








Victory beers with my girl Kasha. Epic..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Day 8 startin' out like this. Lounge-mode..
























Zero miles ridden

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

How difficult has it been to find secret campsites? Are you worried at all about getting uprooted (Police, landowners, thugs, marauders, pirates, etc.)?


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

connolm said:


> How difficult has it been to find secret campsites? Are you worried at all about getting uprooted (Police, landowners, thugs, marauders, pirates, etc.)?


It takes a lil bit of work and I usually start looking for a place outta sight from the road about an hour before dark. Yeah, I worry a lil bit but I try to keep my bike in sight most of the time. I'm pretty good at sizing up situations and I can handle myself alright. I always try and break camp around dawn and get moving. High speed, low drag!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olasher (Apr 30, 2012)

anortherncrazy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally! Been waiting for a Loco Moco pic.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

This thread is full of win!


----------



## Mamba29er (Aug 30, 2011)

very jealous of your trip. I've vacationed in Hawaii several times with my boy Olasher. In fact we were just in Kauai this year and all we talked about was fat biking the beaches. Gotta hand it to you though, I'd be freaked out my bike would get jacked while standing in line for a Puka Dog.....mmm lilikoi mustard....


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> This thread is full of win!


Hahahaha! SO much fun! Only a week in too


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Mamba29er said:


> very jealous of your trip. I've vacationed in Hawaii several times with my boy Olasher. In fact we were just in Kauai this year and all we talked about was fat biking the beaches. Gotta hand it to you though, I'd be freaked out my bike would get jacked while standing in line for a Puka Dog.....mmm lilikoi mustard....


That's awesome! Kaui would be killer. Yeah, I keep a tight eye on the bike that's for sure. Been drinking and eating all the local flavors like crazy! Thinking about bombing down Haleakala tomorrow. To hell with trying to climb it!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Olasher said:


> Finally! Been waiting for a Loco Moco pic.


Dude that thing was SO good!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

The tail end of day 8 was great. Surfed, ate and surfed some more. Drinks, beach, a lil bit of biking and all around chillin. Thinking about bombing down Haleakala tomorrow but I might need to go buy a damn crash helmet! 
My buddy Mark bodysurfing in some heavy surf at Slaughterhouse beach








Surfers down below killin it at Honolua bay. 








Sunsets here are freakin nasty!








Lanai from Lahaina. 








Today was a good day..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

how long you staying on the Big Island? We gotta try and meet up!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Mazukea said:


> how long you staying on the Big Island? We gotta try and meet up!


Fo sho man! I think I might fly in Sunday or Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Day 9. En route to Haleakala for some sight seeing and a lil bomber mission from the top back to Kihei. Should be fun..

10,000 feet of mountain is a lotta mountain to bomb down!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

The rest of day 9 was amazing. The Skyline Ridge trail is a must do for any thrill seeking bike rider. It's as fast as you can go for as long as you can handle. Buck. Wild.

At the summit
































Had to do a selfie. Ha. 
















Awesome forest on the way down. 
















Overlooking Kihei








With all the crazy **** behind me, don't mind if I do. Pineapple vodka made not far from here. 








From 10,000 feet to sea level in a lil over 3 hours. 








Victory fish tacos and beers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Just saw this thread...great travelog you have going. I've done all the legs, but not continuously, kudos! It's been kinda mucky last few days, but I bet the cinders were relatively dust free, eh? Did you hit Mamane on the way down Skyline? 
Ginormous surf north shore today, maybe you could fat bike down to Peahi while you're here and catch some heroics.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> Just saw this thread...great travelog you have going. I've done all the legs, but not continuously, kudos! It's been kinda mucky last few days, but I bet the cinders were relatively dust free, eh? Did you hit Mamane on the way down Skyline?
> Ginormous surf north shore today, maybe you could fat bike down to Peahi while you're here and catch some heroics.


Thanks man! It's definitely been a trip. We were thinking about heading to Peahi today but I just might need a lounge day. I thought about hitting Mamane on the way down but being my first time, I just stayed with the main trail. The trail was fun as HELL btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Day 10 started out great. More of just a lounge day. Yesterday I got in 40 miles biking from Haleakala to Kihei. What a killer ride. Gonna just cruise until I go over to the Big Island on Monday or Tuesday. Prolly root down in Lahaina for a couple of days and try to find some trails or just do some more beach riding. Got in a good paddle surf and caught the longest wave I've ever surfed. This has not been a relaxing trip! I've been workin' my ass off biking and paddling. Ha. At the same time, this has been the most relaxed I've been in a while..

Me and Jared rollin' Hawaiian style in the back of a pick up. Went to a four star hotel four his girl Kym's birthday. You shoulda seen the look on the valet's face. 








Me and the birthday girl leaving the hotel in the back of the rig ready to go cause shenanigans. She puked in her flower bed. You ain't **** till you puke in your flower bed! 








Sunrise this morning in Kihei. 








If you see me without a beer, it probably wadn't me. 








The way to top off a good surf








I think Gladys is feeling neglected..








Total miles ridden...275.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Side thought number 1. Meanwhile back in Alaska, my buddy Leif is killing it on my brand new paddle board that I have barely ridden! Conflicted yo, conflicted..








Alaska boys are fricken tough as nails. 








Looking forward tomorrow. Either going on a snorkeling trip or getting back on the road...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Day number 11. Started off with a good breakfast with my friends Jared and Kim and decided to hit the road instead of going snorkeling. Headed back to Lahaina. One of my best homies, Brendan Kelly is flying in tonight from Alaska. He's done with living there so he bought a one way ticket to Maui. Gotta admire that. So tonight and tomorrow night I'm going to actually stay in accommodations other than a tent. I know, I know. Ha. Just gonna do my part to not get arrested hanging out with that fool! My clothes need a good washing. I probably do too. Hahahaa. Having lunch in the small harbor town of Ma'alea as we speak. Taking a small break to eat poke and have some coconut water. Gonna head to West Maui cycles and see what up with some trails in the area as well.

Tough to beat fresh poke..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Lots of steep ups and downs on that side.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> Lots of steep ups and downs on that side.


Any recommendations?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Step 1. Find a a road side juice cart and purchase a pineapple smoothie. 








Step 2. Pour pineapple vodka into said beverage. 








Step 3. Be a fricken happy man..









On the way to Lahaina









Lil pit stop at West Maui Cycles to wash the bike. Cool folks there btw. 









Got a friendly house pig at my lovely accommodations. Winning..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Vodka smoothies, pot-belly house pigs............haha, I'm loving this thread.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

No, West Maui guys are the ones to ask. Now, if you make it upcountry I can show you some greasy trails (still a bit soggy). We're even having a trail work day Sunday in Makawao Forest if you haven't worked enough this week...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> No, West Maui guys are the ones to ask. Now, if you make it upcountry I can show you some greasy trails (still a bit soggy). We're even having a trail work day Sunday in Makawao Forest if you haven't worked enough this week...


Hahahaha. Right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

aikane said:


> Vodka smoothies, pot-belly house pigs............haha, I'm loving this thread.


It's been a trip bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Lahaina. My bike looks outta place!








Had to make the obligatory stop!








Slaughterhouse beach. 








Rode from Lahaina to Chang's. Crazy ass ride!








Sunsets here are tough to beat








Worn out!!!








Hitched a ride back to Kihei to watch some football. 








Now back to Lahaina for one more night of silliness with my dog Brendan..
Miles ridden, 330.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamba29er (Aug 30, 2011)

Dude, hope you didn't get eaten by a shark. No updates in over a week! Those do us stuck on the mainland are dying to see more pictures.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaaa! Been a wild week. More updates to come tomorrow. Left Maui last night back for Alaska for a funeral, heading to Oahu and The Big Island on Saturday till the 22nd. Switching bikes and supplies then heading back out on the road. Can't wait...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Bombed Skyline Ridge one more time on Sunday. Had to go home Monday night to handle some tough ****, but here are some pix from the days prior to me leaving. Didn't get much riding done as my girl flew out to see me and hanging with Brendan, nothing ever gets done. Total miles on Maui in 3 weeks, roughly 375. Not bad.

With out a doubt..









Somma these..









A lotta these.

























Nothing but...









Girl shows up for a few days, no riding gets done..








...ever









She dropped me up on top of Haleakala like a champ on Sunday..
































..and dropped outta the sky like a meteor. 








Then went snorkeling..








..and talked to a guy that was fishing at Ho'okipa that caught a 12 foot tiger shark the day before not far where people were surfing. 








Back to Skyline Ridge on Sunday, it was nuts. Since I knew the trail, I took the gloves off and just went man..Did the 18 miles like a freakin crazy person. Just a little over and hour and that's with stopping to take a few pics. Bent a rim but oh well. It was worth it. Back here in AK till Saturday and it's snowing like crazy, may have to go snowboarding right quick. Leave for Oahu on Saturday. Can't wait. You're alive exactly once and I've never felt more so in the last three weeks. Will update soon y'all. Thanks for following!!! -J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy smokes AK is frigid! 1 degree today. Good thing I'm only back for 5 days. Gotta pick up the boxed up Fatback from the crew over at Speedway Cycles today and back to Hawaii tomorrow. Can't wait. Oahu for a week and the Big Island for two. Got to do some Snowboarding yesterday for opening day. Thanksgiving was kick ass.

Here's the bike I'm bringing this time around
























She's a beaut. Can't wait to get out there.

Got in some snowboarding yesterday. Cold but gorgeous. 
























Alaska. Gorgeous as usual. 








Can't wait to leave this weather though!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Man you sure are on the move. Remember to try and hit us up when you come to the Big Island. Hopefully we can put together a ride or something.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Mazukea said:


> Man you sure are on the move. Remember to try and hit us up when you come to the Big Island. Hopefully we can put together a ride or something.


I am and I will. I fly into Honolulu today and I fly out of Kona on the 22nd. I'm down braddah!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Got the bike boxed up, picked up and ready to rock. The gang at Speedway Cycles are solid. On the plane right now and I'm more anxious than ever. My ADD ass can't wait to get on the move!!

Necessities. 









Boxed up









Great shop









Dayum!!!









Exactly..









Right now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eatsleepbikes (Oct 3, 2009)

enjoying the great read and pics. Just wondering why the bike change?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't stop slapping me until I wake up in Hawaii, OK?

With my Pugs, of course.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

eatsleepbikes said:


> enjoying the great read and pics. Just wondering why the bike change?


Thank you! I bent the rim on my 9ZERO7 descending Haleakala last week. Hit a huge rock with the tire pressure aired down. Plus, I wanted to try out the Fatback on some long distance type stuff as they are both new bikes. It's raining here like crazy so I probably won't get out on the road until it clears up a bit. I got plenty to keep me occupied till then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

buddhak said:


> Don't stop slapping me until I wake up in Hawaii, OK?
> 
> With my Pugs, of course.


Hahahahhaha! Done and done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastman115 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was wondering if you noticed any wear on your carbon fiber frame from the frame bag?


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

eastman115 said:


> I was wondering if you noticed any wear on your carbon fiber frame from the frame bag?


None at all. There was more nicks and light scratches on the frame from everyday use than from the frame bag. Revelate Designs make awesome products to say the least. There so many attachment points that any amount of weight you fill your bag with is well supported and I had quite a bit. The bag in particular wasn't even designed for the sweeping top tube of the carbon Whiteout(Chain Reaction Cycles was out of the medium frame bags designed for their bikes). It was designed for a Salsa Mukluk, but it worked great anyway. Transferred the bag to my small framed, sweeping top tube Fatback with no problems either and the fit is fine. Good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chopsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)

Subscribed! Great adventure. Include me in some activities while on Big Island. Pretty sure I have the only fat bike on island.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

chopsmitty said:


> Subscribed! Great adventure. Include me in some activities while on Big Island. Pretty sure I have the only fat bike on island.


Oh for sure man. I'll hit you up as well. Should be there around the 10th or 11th! We'll be riding the only two known fat bikes on the island!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Dec. 2. Finally the torrential rainstorm moved the hell on and I could get some riding in! Got the bike built up in Aiea and my buddy's place last night and hit the road for Diamond Head this morning. Just doing some exploring. Haven't been to Oahu in almost ten years so it was nice to see some family over the last couple of days. Making a side trip to Kaui tomorrow sans bike for a couple days because I found some cheap tickets there. Plan on hitch hiking and hiking. Never been. Wish I could bring the bike but oh well. Time to paddleboard! Cooling of at a sports bar whilst the guys at The Bike Shop give the Fatback the once over. Anyway. Today's fun so far..

Built up in Aiea ready to go this morning








Bangin' the streets of Honolulu








Lil beach riding at Diamond Head








What the HELL is that!?








Today to be continued..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

anortherncrazy said:


> What the HELL is that!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, you'll see a bunch of those when you get here, the Big Island.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

aikane said:


> Haha, you'll see a bunch of those when you get here, the Big Island.


Hahahah. Didn't know they still made those!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Dec. 8 man it's been a crazy few days. Made a side trip to Kauai that was only supposed to last a couple days but I stretched it out to 5 to hike the Napali Coast trail. It was beautiful but brutal. Crazy rain, flash floods, but gorgeous sunshine on the way back the next day. We only made it 7 of the 11 miles in due to the rain. The trail got super sketchy and trying to hike that in the middle of a storm is just crazy. Back on Oahu and ready to ride. Thinking about going out towards the west side to ride the Kaena Point trail. Life has been good so far..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyway, here's some pix of the last several days..
Bombing around Oahu








Obligatory Mai Tai pic








Waikiki at sunset with the fatty. The right kind of fatty btw. 








Off to Kauai








Wailua falls








Ah, ya know..








The view from my tent at Anini Beach








Anini Beach sunrise








West side Kauai








Coconuts yo..








Being a tourist








About to get real








Napali Coast, Kauai
















Me at another waterfall. They got lots there!








Rugged beauty
















Portuguese sausage in a cave at the beach, outta the rain. Epic. 
















Back to Oahu..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Yesterday was burlier than planned. Went from Aiea to Haleiwa via Kaena Point which is straight awesome unpaved. Ended up being an 8 hour 50 mile ride. Camped out at the beach in Haleiwa and howled at the moon a bit with some rum. Good times..
































These random folks knew how to fish and party. Met them along the way, gave me cold beers and food. Funny thing is that I'm darker than all of them!
























As we speak, breakfast and pink drink whilst my phone charges up here in Haleiwa. Gonna go watch the Pipe Masters surf comp and find this bad ass trail in the area. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfnrol (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, great thread man!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

roknfnrol said:


> Wow, great thread man!


Thanks bro, it's been a trip!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Dec. 10. Yesterday was a trip. Not much riding, maybe about 15 miles? Guess it was much needed since I rode 50 the day before. Ha. Kicked it on the north shore and watched people surf. Got bounced around like a rag doll at the waimea shore break. Almost blew off my shorts! Slept at this cool camp spot in Kahuku and howled at the moon a bit. 








Ran into some folks that I met on Maui last month. Small frickin world!








Spooky ****..








Braddah Kimo's a and fresh pineapple juice is very tough to beat!








The view not far from my tent. 








I swear I could frickin live like this forever..








Now off to Waimanalo. Got an old bar and a BBQ stand to visit. Home sweet home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

What a trip!!! Congrats on a life well lived. This thread is awesome!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

guitarmark said:


> What a trip!!! Congrats on a life well lived. This thread is awesome!


Thanks man. Just trying to do what I've dreamed about doing for many years!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Dec. 30th. Well I've been back from the trip for about 8 days. No words can even bring justice to what I saw out there being out on the road for 6 weeks. Still have yet to upload the pictures from the Big Island. Unfortunately I stayed on Oahu too long and my Big Island trip was cut to 3 days. I guess that just means I'll have to go back right? There was so much fun, so much struggle, so much love out there. Not one bad thing went wrong. I had a few flats but that was the worst of it, and if that's the worst in the wide scope of things that coulda happened, so be it. I have yet to tally up the mileage, but I will and I'll post it as soon as I do. Not to make things too wordy or make things any less awesome than they were, I'll keep this short. Get out there and live your dreams. I could go to prison for the rest of my life and just close my eyes and think about this one trip I did alone. Thank y'all for following. -Joe


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Honolulu never disappoints. 








Beers on the beach with a fellow former railroader. We talked for hours about railroading. 








Hung out in Kaimuki with some old friends for a couple days catching up. Epic..








She got bored locked up to a fence after a couple days so I guess it's time to head to the Big Island 








First day in Kona. Not bad. 








Out on the road again
























Well that was the plan anyway 
















Stop..banana time








Hurts to see a ghost bike anywhere. At least you could tell he was well loved and he died doing what he wanted..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Startin' to get dark, better find a spot to camp!








Not bad huh? The only lights I could see were on the windmills across the channel on Maui, which I rode by some weeks ago..
















I cuddle my bike, so what? Wanna fight!?








Can't make this **** up! A lotta sake down in this pic








Before sunrise








Such a sweet campsite. It rivals Honolua Bay on Maui.
















Time to bust out. Got a lot of ground to cover. Plus a two mile uphill bike to the highway. Not a good way to start the day. Or maybe the best way to start the day..








No matter what angle is taken of me, I always look like I'm up to something!








More bike porn..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Loved this trail!
















More windmills. 








Where I was is. 








Rainbows yo..








Breakfast of champions. Just need a Primo. Love that beer btw..








Had to take a one hour beach break on the way back to Kona. Needed it so bad. Got to even shower. I smelled BAD!!








Lava goats








Don't hate but I had to shack up in a hotel. My flight was the next afternoon. Plus, I had some kitchen sink laundry to do. Not a bad view huh?








Just got checked in and it was time to raid the damn mini bar. Probably cost me 87 dollars but screw it!








The view at night..








Went out for a bite then just decided to relax and watch sportscenter. 








Stayin' classy but punk rock at the same time. All my laundry dried well. 








It sucked to leave..








I was gone for six weeks and all I got was this stupid tan!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Simply awesome...........too bad your Big Island portion got cut short. I know you would have enjoyed riding down South Point, Manuka, Waipio Valley, etc
I really enjoyed the free spirit you exhibited in this thread. It changed the way I look at biking. Thanks


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Fantastic! The interaction between you and us vicarious travelers during your journey gives this post major :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks for the stoke!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

aikane said:


> Simply awesome...........too bad your Big Island portion got cut short. I know you would have enjoyed riding down South Point, Manuka, Waipio Valley, etc
> I really enjoyed the free spirit you exhibited in this thread. It changed the way I look at biking. Thanks


Thanks man. Definitely wish I had more time on the Big Island. I had no set plans or goals. Just ride. It was the best trip of my life!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

wahday said:


> Fantastic! The interaction between you and us vicarious travelers during your journey gives this post major :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for the stoke!


Thanks you so much. Can wait to do something like that again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Howzit bruddah, next time you come back, give us Big Island folk a jingle. You get place to stay here for sure. Totally enjoyed your adventures here in our state. So glad you were welcomed as all visitors should be.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

3 days is not enough for the BIGGEST island in the Hawaiian Island Chain. Looks like you still need to hit up the east side of the big island. Give us a ring and we can show you some nice trails.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

gmats said:


> Howzit bruddah, next time you come back, give us Big Island folk a jingle. You get place to stay here for sure. Totally enjoyed your adventures here in our state. So glad you were welcomed as all visitors should be.


Fuh sho man. Thanks for the Aloha. I WILL be back. Prolly within the next few months. We ride!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Mazukea said:


> 3 days is not enough for the BIGGEST island in the Hawaiian Island Chain. Looks like you still need to hit up the east side of the big island. Give us a ring and we can show you some nice trails.


For real holmes. I was bummed that I had only a few days there. Was gonna extend my trip till the 1st but I might have been single. Hahahahhaahha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your trip. Brings back memories. Good ones. 


I can synopsize a month into a paragraph or two.
My girlfriend and I spent all of April 1981 touring the Big Island and Maui on our road bikes. She had just been laid off, and was itchin' to hit the road. I pleaded for, and got, a 30 day's leave of absence from my job. 
We only spent a total of 4 days on Oahu. Stayed at a surf buddy's in Aiea first night. Then we rode thru Waikiki, around Diamond Head (checking out my old lineups at "Lookouts" and "Lighthouse," then on around Koko Head, bodysurfed my old hangout at Sandy Beach, blew by Makapuu and cruised around thru Waimanalo and eventually spent the night at friends in Kailua. Next day cruised up the windward shore and camped near Laie. Next day breezed the N shore, stopping to check out Ehukai Beach before heading into Haleiwa for lunch. Then rode past Mokuleia (another one of my old surf spots) all the way around Kaena Pt, stopping to bodysurf at Yokohamas, and then continued down the Leeward side thru Nanakuli by dusk and back to my bro's place in Aiea by mid evening. Made it all the way around Oahu in three days. We boxed our bikes back up that night, and flew to Hilo the following day, for two weeks of laid back Big Island touring. 
After that, we spent 10 days riding Maui, spending only two of the nights at friend's places.
We rode to the top of Haleakala from my friends' place in Makawao. About 20 miles of the hwy to the top of the volcano had recently been paved, and it wasn't bad at all. I had swapped my 32 tooth low sprocket for a 34 tooth granny (riding a cheap $200 1980 Univega 12-spd "Sport Tour"), and pedaling up all those switchbacks in the wind is really fun, anyway. We only had about 50 lbs of gear each, so it wasn't too bad (Yep, we carried all of our gear, including our diving masks, snorkels, and fins up to the top!). Balanced my camera on a rock and set the timer, and managed to get in a shot of us at the top. Then down to camp at Hosmer's Grove, at around the 9,000 level. Next day explored around the top again, then did the drop down to Kula Lodge for lunch, and battled the tradewinds all the way along the Hana Hwy to Seven Sacred Pools where we camped for a few days before continuing around to Kaupo Store, getting beer and supplies & camping that night near La Perouse Bay. Next day we bodysurfed Makenna on way back to the airport.

Best month I ever lived! We met people full of aloha everywhere. 

Lots of those places were a little less developed when I lived on Oahu in the late 60's and all thru the 70's, but it was good to see some of them again thru your pics, and how they've changed in nearly 33 years, yet remained the same. 
(I finished high school on Oahu in the late 60's, and in spite of all the surfing, partying, hanging out at the beach, snorkeling, trail running in the Koolaus, etc, I finally got my BBA from U of H @ Manoa). 

Thanks again for taking us along...


----------



## tonygeo (Aug 20, 2013)

Old thread I know but damn what a great story here! What in the world do you do for a living lol 


I LIKE BIKES


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

@plutonicplague That is awesome man! @tonygeo. I was a railroad conductor and locomotive engineer for 12 years. Got sick of traveling for work and decided I worked way too much. I quit, cashed in some of my retirement and started living. Cheers!


Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Very cool! I read your whole trip write-up today...first diary captivating enough for me to read 6 pages of in one sitting - took about an hour!
Now, it's for me to go crank out some turns on our local speedway... and finish the day with a tall cold one.
Cheers to you man.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks man, glad you enjoyed it. it was such a damn fun, exhausting, painful, scenic trip. i'd do it again in a heartbeat!


----------

